# Future Front Lips!



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone know if these lips would fit an RS bumper? 

Im in desperate need of a new lip just to make my front bumper sit a bit lower! 

Let me know what you guys think! Cheers!

.........

http://www.seiboncarbon.com/products/carbon-fiber/front-lips/FL1112CHCRU-SS/


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> anyone know if these lips would fit an RS bumper?
> 
> Im in desperate need of a new lip just to make my front bumper sit a bit lower!
> 
> ...


It would probably fit, but $520? Really?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pedders giving you new front springs should solve that problem!!!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW that is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Expensive, but **** that hood with the vents would probably look nice on my silver Cruze. Too bad they don't face the other way.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

they are tight as **** but that type/price would be for cars in a show room only..not for real world conditions. speed bump!!! ahh crap. Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> they are tight as **** but that type/price would be for cars in a show room only..not for real world conditions. speed bump!!! ahh crap. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


That's what I was thinking. One road trip and that thing could get annihilated with cracks. Driving down the road and hitting a ripped tire fragment would do it too, as well as forgetting you installed it and pulling in too far into a parking spot. just not worth it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Maybe not, but that rear lip, hood and trunk are VERY tempting on my black granite and carbon themed ECO.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a poly lip would be a better option over this overpriced shop piece


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Maybe not, but that rear lip, hood and trunk are VERY tempting on my black granite and carbon themed ECO.


That rear lip would be my second choice. Wouldn't opt for the trunk though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where and how can I get my hands on one lol ? 




jakkaroo said:


> a poly lip would be a better option over this overpriced shop piece


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, hopefully the drop is nice the second time around ! Should be getting them soon  




iCruze2 said:


> Pedders giving you new front springs should solve that problem!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Where and how can I get my hands on one lol ?


the 3d carbon kit is 995 and includes everything lip,bumper side skirts its on the tjin cruze(my inspiration)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Like where can i find this front lip that I know for sure fits an RS bumper....


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Im just goin to do some black vinyl on mine, cuz i cant afford a kit and the winters here (N.E Ohio)suck


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Seibon makes top quality carbon fiber. I have a Seibon trunk lid on another car and it looks great. And it fit perfectly (without trimming, shimming or anything else).


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

WAY overpriced. Would look good on a white one


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Like where can i find this front lip that I know for sure fits an RS bumper....


I'm pretty sure most of the aftermarket lips won't fit the RS- front or back. You may just be better off trading somebody bumpers! lol Get the standard bumpers on your cruze and then you can use the aftermarket lips. I personally want to do the rear lip like the SS camaro's rear. Nice, either flat black or carbon diffuser. Something like this:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the aftermarket lips won't fit the RS- front or back. You may just be better off trading somebody bumpers! lol Get the standard bumpers on your cruze and then you can use the aftermarket lips. I personally want to do the rear lip like the SS camaro's rear. Nice, either flat black or carbon diffuser. Something like this:


3d carbon kit has that lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Theirs is ok, but not _quite_ the exact style I had in mind. The Seibon diffuser is almost perfect. lol


----------

